

Fuzed+EC2 Screencast: Instant Capacity - KirinDave
http://jointheconversation.org/2008/06/06/fuzed-and-ec2/

======
mojombo
Hi, Tom Preston-Werner here, one of the fuzed developers. Keep in mind that
Scott is running Rails in development mode. We'll be doing more experiments
with EC2 and production Rails to see what kind of numbers we can push with
that setup, and also what kind of performance we can do for static assets.
We'll put our results into the Readme once we have some solid, repeatable
statistics for you.

------
iamelgringo
Yeah, but can it automagically scale my database layer for me?

~~~
mojombo
No, Fuzed does nothing to help with database scaling. If you're going to scale
big you'll need to deal with that separately. We hope that Fuzed will free up
your time to deal with those interesting DB scaling issues!

------
bprater
Great video demonstrating the scale up. I wish more devs would throw together
a rough video, often it's easier than trying to parse a wall-of-text.

------
schacon
I'll play with databases and a more realistic, cached, hardened Rails app
next. If anyone wants to help pay my EC2 bills, I'll do even more :)

